# Gripe water/gas drops & preemie age



## labmommy

Today is my boy's due date so he is now adjusted 1 day. Actual age is 11 weeks. Can I give him gripe water or gas drops for horrible gas pains? He is also on caffeine drops, vitamins with iron & prevacid for reflux. The after hours nurse said gas drops are at 1 month but no notes on preemie age and there is nothing on file for gripe water. Suggestions? Last week Friday he weighed 7lb 11 oz.


----------



## calypso

I would say it's fine to do either gas drops or gripe water. You can call your dr to ask if you are unsure. We gave our daughter gas drops in breastmilk. I never did the "max" just enough to give a little comfort.


----------

